
Drinking 1% rather than 2% milk accounts for 4.5 years of less aging in adults - jelliclesfarm
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/01/200115120634.htm
======
_nhynes
past discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22056173](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22056173)

~~~
dang
Thanks. We've moved the other comments thither.

